# Doxa 750 v. Certina DS-3 v. Seiko 6309



## LW McVay (Feb 11, 2006)

Three "cushion" cases...

One is out of production, one is a "limited edition", and the other is currently produced. All three "cushion cases". Of the three, the one you hear the least about is the Certina DS-3. 

My question is: Why? Are they not a good watch? Not very 'sought after'?

Comments please...


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

They are great watches, but I believe that they are not easily obtained in the US, without going through sources outside the Country..


----------



## SurferD (Feb 22, 2006)

Certinas are always popping up on the bay and lagoon. I bid on one last week that was a dead ringer for the Doxa caribbean.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

The 6309 is not only no longer in production, it is also not in the same leage as Doxa Dive watches, both modern and vintage. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice watch, but the Doxas were and are technically superior. A more comparable Seiko would be a Seiko Marinemaster, not a 6309. Vintage 6159's and 6215's came in solid 1-piece cushion cases, though nowhere near as pronounced as Doxa's. Today's SBDB001 600M spring driven professional diver are more of a comparable to modern Sub750T Doxas (though there are very noticeable and important differences).


----------



## IanH. (Feb 15, 2006)

I spent the last three years looking for a Certina. They are owned by Swatch Group and not distributed in the US. I then checked in Spain at Certina dealers and none had the DS. I also went to Gibralter with the same results. That watch is either a phantom or produced in such limited quantites that unless you are willing to devote serious time to finding one it won't happen. Would, at least like to see one. Has anyone here done so?

IanH.


----------



## Kife27 (Mar 29, 2006)

IanH,

A link http://www.watchlinks.net/ds3swe.htm with a picture of a DS-3. Hope it helps and goodluck finding one!

-Adam


----------



## IanH. (Feb 15, 2006)

Kife27 said:


> IanH,
> 
> A link http://www.watchlinks.net/ds3swe.htm with a picture of a DS-3. Hope it helps and goodluck finding one!
> 
> -Adam


Thanks Adam. I have seen it on site. You can also get it on Certina.ch
I have seen the pictures, but I would like to touch and feel and see live. That I can't get don

IanH.


----------



## Ancon (Apr 3, 2006)

*I sold my DS-3 about 2 months ago....*

Great watch--I really liked it for the 8 months that I had it. Very heavy watch, with an equally impressive and interesting looking bracelet. The DS-3 sits high on the wrist and has great wrist presence. However, the main criticism about the watch--the small (often referred to as "anemic") hands. The hour hand is an arrow shape with a very small dot of lume in the end--fades quickly at night, difficult to see after an hour or two.

I currently own a Seiko 6309--again, great watch--adds a touch of vintage to my collection. However.......

My DOXA Searambler blows the other 2 away. I have never owned a watch that I enjoy just looking at more than my Doxa. All 3 are great watches--it's just that DOXA is in a class by itself.


----------



## LW McVay (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: I sold my DS-3 about 2 months ago....*



Ancon said:


> Great watch--I really liked it for the 8 months that I had it. Very heavy watch, with an equally impressive and interesting looking bracelet. The DS-3 sits high on the wrist and has great wrist presence. However, the main criticism about the watch--the small (often referred to as "anemic") hands. The hour hand is an arrow shape with a very small dot of lume in the end--fades quickly at night, difficult to see after an hour or two.
> 
> I currently own a Seiko 6309--again, great watch--adds a touch of vintage to my collection. However.......
> 
> My DOXA Searambler blows the other 2 away. I have never owned a watch that I enjoy just looking at more than my Doxa. All 3 are great watches--it's just that DOXA is in a class by itself.


Thanks for the info! Can you put into words what the Doxa does for you that the Certina didn't?


----------



## Ancon (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: I sold my DS-3 about 2 months ago....*



LW McVay said:


> Thanks for the info! Can you put into words what the Doxa does for you that the Certina didn't?


I guess in the end, I just got a little bored with the Certina--black face, smallish hands--and the bracelet was a little "Luke Skywalker-ish" IMO. Don't get me wrong, it is a quality piece--I may own another one day?

It's just that the DOXA offers history and more visual interest--I really do find myself staring at my Searambler. I get alot more of "what the heck kind of a watch is that" when I wear my DOXA. In this age of cell phones telling us near atomic time, I want a watch that offers a little pizzaz--and that's what I feel like I get with my Searambler.


----------



## JCJM (May 2, 2006)

Hi,

I thought giving my humble opinion, I hope it helps you. Okay... I have 4 cushion cased Seiko 6309´s; some modded, some in their all original state like they left the factory. I do not own a Doxa but have handled a couple of the newer ones. Cant say anything about elder, "original", models but I have a feeling that they have more heart than the current resurrections have. Thats just guessing though but I have searched and read a lot about the Doxas as I am most likely going to get one (vintage) some lucky day  

What is not guessing is that the re-issue Certina DS-3 is one heck of a watch, period! I own the #015 of the 1888 made and assure you that it is the best bang for buck divers watch I´ve ever had and most likely will never sell it.

Yeah, the lume aint that superb and the hands are somewhat anemic but both issues are easy to fix if one wants. I find the standard setting OK, but feel that the watch serves as a great base for some superb modifications. Suffice is to say that when I went to get my DS-3 from my local watchmaker after some mods he made he said that "I am very surpised with the quality of this watch. It is on par if not even better on fit and finish than many Rolexes I´ve handled through the years." - Now this guy who is in his mid sixties has seen the rise, fall and the resurrection of the automatic watches and has dealt mostly with upper class Swiss watches!

From what i´ve seen he is right and I think that the LE Certina DS-3 is worth the trouble of finding one. I searched for mine for over a year and am very happy I did. 

The 6309´s are also very nice watches but it´s not fair to put them against the current Doxa´s and LE DS-3. Its like comparing apples to oranges. One can do it but theres no point doing it as they are not on the same league. Nevertheless I find the 6309 superb - reliable and tool-like. I say get the DS-3 - you wont regret you did.:gold


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Had to reply as I was a fortunate owner of a Certna DS-3.
I was able to have this watch for a length of time, and while I did I have the same sentiments; the Certina is the most bang for the buck.
The weight is just right, she has wrist presence but is not gaudy or uncomfortable, the bracelet is well built, the rubber strap was fine, gave the diferent look, never had a chance to get a leather for it.
I agree that the hands are anemic, and did nothing for the watch, but then it is a reissue so the hands where from another time. I had wished that Certina had put their famous broad flat hands on wich you see on some of the DHS or 2's, and if I could have found some I would have put them on, instead I changed out the hands for a pair of Rolex mercedes hands from a Omega/Rolex dealer watchmaker near me.
I wish ,in all truth I never sold mine,O| I could have had the hands made but now I may never get one back. 
I am going for a Doxa -orange as the watch has been in my mind for years as as Mr Cussler devotee, it is there in print and imaginaton.
I am at present a very happy German 1000M watch owner and willnot let them go, I learned that mistake once, the Doxa will come from raising the cash by working more. I will be back wit a cushion case on the wrist to gowith my Rasmus, U1,UTS, and Prodiver all fantastic divers.
[







][/table]
[







][/table]
[







][/table]


----------



## JCJM (May 2, 2006)

Thought to add this little follow-up...

Earlier I said that the DS-3 is a great base for modding. Here you can see it first as it comes from the factory with the included rubber strap on it. On the latter pic you can see how the whole personality of the watch changes with a new pair of hands ("Jocke mod") and a suiting vintage mesh bracelet; its the third from the left of course. How cool is that, huh!?!:-!


















ps. I am looking for a Doxa so if you would trade (not the DS-3 thought) pm me. I have other stuff also that is not on the pic (like 6309´s, 6105-8110...).


----------



## LW McVay (Feb 11, 2006)

I finally obtained the DS-3 that used to belong to 3hospitals. Let me say, it is absolutely superb! For the life of me, I can't understand why this watch isn't in production right now. I'm not completely sold on the Mercedes hands set up, but it does look better than the stock hands. But I'm thinking that the "Jocke mod" is the way to go...I may have to send this off to Jack at IWW.

Now if I could find another...:-!


----------

